# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Danh sách đen >  Tránh xa Nhà Hàng HÒA LẠC VIÊN khi đi Sơn Tây chơi

## kute15

Chào cả nhà, NIck e mới toanh vì bức xúc quá nên e mới lên đây để giãi bầy. Chả là cuối tuần trước nhà e có đi oto lên sơn tây chơi vì chồng em mới mua con xế. Lên trên đấy đã đúng buổi trưa, đói quá mới tạt vào nhà hàng HÒa LẠC VIÊN ăn. Điểm ban đầu bắt mắt nhất chính là cái biển quảng cáo các món ăn, và hình thù ( hình nàng tiên cá và hình con gà) thấy có vể hoành tráng chồng e quyết định tạt vào, mà nó lại còn PR là đi vào ăn được rửa oto miến phí, thấy thế nên càng máu. vào thì thấy không gian cũng ok.... nhưng mà đến lúc ngồi vào bàn cầm menu, hỏi gà thì 400k 1 con khoảng 1,2 kg ( gà bé các bác ah), cá thì có nhiều loại lắm: chình, chép, tầm nhưng loại nào cũng toàn là hơn 420k 1 kg..... đắt quá, chả nhẽ đã đi vào rùi, hỏi giá từng món rùi mà còn ko ăn lại di ra về. Nhưng ức cái là đồ ăn làm vừa ko ra gì, mà đồ toàn là đông lạnh, chứ ko phải tươi sống, mà đồ uống coca hay lavie toàn 20k.... bia thì 30k.... Các bác bảo như thế có ưc chế không cơ chứ. Thà chưa hỏi giá rùi bị chặt còn hơn là đã hỏi giá rùi cuối cùng mới biết mình là con gà béo. Thế mới thấy tình trạng các quán ăn đặc sản trên đường đi sơn tây là ảo. là lừa khách. Nếu các bác bị như em thì các bác thấy có ức chế ko? thế là nhà e chỉ dám gọi 1 con gà ra ăn rùi té. Đến lúc ra lấy xe. thấy xe đc rửa sạch sẽ thấy cũng an ủi phần nào nhưng mà xư bố chúng nó, rửa xe ko chuyên nghiệp nên đã làm con xế mới mua của e bị xước 1 vệt ở nắp cabô thui thế là về HN với 1 tâm trạng ấm ức ko thể tả đc. e mong là các bác hãy đả đảo nhà hàng ko chất lượng như thế này... 
Đây là hình ảnh nhà hàng đó:
www.upload.sao.vn/2010/amthuc/0827/diachi4.jpg

----------


## thuty

Đúng là tiền mất tật mang. Đã mất tiền còn mang cái bực vào người

----------


## dulichminhtam

cảm ơn bạn vì lời cảnh báo> nhà hàng này thì chắc là không bao giờ có khách.

----------


## kute15

E post bài này lên để các bác mà làm tour nên tránh nhà hàng này, Và các bác biết ko cái GARA 24h ngay bên cạnh nhà hàng HÒA LẠC VIÊN này cũng là của nhà hàng đó mở ra, họ còn ghi là vào ăn thì sẽ đc rửa oto MIỄN PHÍ, nhưng đừng rửa nhé, vì đội ngũ thợ ko chuyên nghiệp, xe của e đc rửa FREE nên bị XƯỚC vài phát nè, mà bọn nó sửa xe lấy giá đắt lăm, 1 ông bạn của e đi đường lốp bị nổ, bọn nó sửa lốp lấy giá đắt lắm các bác ah, đúng là có đủ cách để bóp ví tiền thiên hạ..... MONG Các bác hãy chú ý nhà hàng này khi đi du lịch SƠN TÂY

----------


## camse21

Bạn cũng là nạ nhân của nhà hàng này sao, mình bị nhà hàng này chặt chém nè, ăn con gà hấp vỡ vẩn thui mà cũng đã 500k rùi, đúng là tiền mất tật mang, mình cũng UP bài của mình lên nhiều trag để cho mọi ng biết lắm, các bạn hãy up nữ nhé, để cho mọi ng cùng tránh nhà hàng này ra. Lên mạng search về nhà hàng e cũng thấy nhà hàng này còn có vụ chém nhau giữa nhân viên nữa cơ, các bạn hãy cảnh giác nha : Nhờ “nói chuyện” th

----------


## camse21

Đây là bài báo mới nhất nói về việc nhân viên của nhà hàng HÒA LẠC VIÊN Và nhân viên n hàng bên cạnh là GÀ TRỐNG VÀng gây xích mích và đánh nhua gây chết ng, và ng phải chịu đau đớn là bố mẹ 2 nạn nhân.
QUa bài báo này cho thấy việc quản lý của các nhà hàng trên đó rất kém, nên mình nghĩ các bạn hãy cảnh giác khi đến nhưng n hàng như nhà hàng HÒA LẠC VIÊN
Một án mạng, hai nhà mất con | ANTĐ - Báo điện tử An Ninh Thủ Đô

----------


## oldland

Là 1 thực khách hay đi ăn tiệm, tui đánh giá 1 nhà hàng mà ở Tỉnh xa như vậy mà giá bán tất cả các loại đồ ăn hay đồ uống như vậy là quá đắt...những nhà hàng như vậy nên đc kiểm tra lại VSATTP và nên đc siết chặt lại về giá cả để đúng với thị trường chung, chứ cứ để như vậy thì thiệt thòi là khách hàng chúng ta

----------


## Amthucgia

*nhà hàng này nên bị tẩy chay các bác ah, mà e nghe đâu trường ĐH QGHN sắp lấy đất nhà hàng này để xây trường học rùi, chắc mất đất thui, nên đừng ai đến ăn làm gì, nó sắp bị lấy đất nên chặt chém khách đó*

----------


## hientran812

ui ... cám ơn lời cảnh báo của bạn. hic

----------


## kha_nguyen305

ohhh , Cảm ơn các bác đã cho mình biết thông tin .Không biết có bao nhiều người bị nó lừa rùi nữa ,hazzzzz.

----------


## nguyennt49

cám ơn nhá

----------


## thanhmai

Bạn ấy có lòng báo thì các bạn nên tránh khi đi du lịch ở đó nhé! Mình thấy ai mà báo cáo như vậy là rất có tinh thần. Người gặp lần đầu biết lần sau mình đỡ bị rơi vào cảnh như vậy. Cái gì ngon thì giá cả xứng đáng là đúng, nhưng ở vùng không phải trung tâm, mà thức ăn lại quá đắt như vậy thì phải xem xét lại. Không để mất tiền oan được

----------


## thientai206

tránh xa tránh xa

----------


## hcpro

Cám ơn nhé, sao bjo có nhiều nhà hàng hay làm như thế thì làm sao có khách lại làm mất hình tượng nhà hàng Vn trong mắt bạn bè quốc tế

----------


## huong_laclongquan

Mình cũng thấy nhiều người than phiền về tình trạng chặt chém ở nhà hàng này, Thực hư thế nào thì mình ko rõ, nhưng mình quen 1 quán cũng gần đấy nhưng đi về hướng Hòa Bình , đi vào khỏang 200m nữa, quán cũng nhỏ nhưng làm ăn rất ngon mà tử tế, Hình như là quán Mạnh Dũng, hễ mọi người lên đây mà đói thì qua quán này ăn cũng dc

----------

